# what happens when you don't find relief from thyroid meds



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

Does that mean you didn't/shouldn't need replacement hormone in the first place? not saying now, been on replacement for two weeks. I KNOW its too early to tell. im just wondering, at that six week mark, what happens?

for those of you with other AI disorders, did your symptoms come gradually or did they happen all of a sudden ?

could have sworn i had fibro, but the pain isnt as intense as before. its not even there, when i take motrin

Sometimes I feel my mind is a blur (heavy), my body weighs tons as if there's weights on my feet even though i am a skinny twig, my body aches when I sit and when I stand move around it isn't as bad, feeling like i can't breathe properly as I did before, just an over all flu like feeling for six weeks now..


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

also, can i experience side effects of withdrawing from birth control? i no longer take the pill and i have been on the pill for 8 years. it contained estradiol and levonorgestrel in it.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Don't know about taking the pill. I never took it, but messing around with your female hormones could have some side effect. 
If you thyroid IS out of whack and your on medication, you should start to gradually start to feel better unless the Synthroid isn't the right drug. 
With thyroids, you don't all of a sudden (at least I didn't anyway) wake up one morning and feel everything is right in the world. For me it was a gradual change, but once I started to get better, each day I felt much better than the day before. You have to be careful though, because a bad day can sneak up and bite you in the butt.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

sjmjuly,
cant agree with you more. i have had a huge improvement in the last two weeks from taking synthroid. my fatigue isnt as bad and also my pain isnt as bad. i battle with it everyday still. i sometimes wonder if synthroid is the right drug for me.. guess we'll have to wait and see. when you do have your bad days, what do you usually do? take the day off and rest? i know i have hashi's, i just dont know how out of whack my thyroid is since ive been diagnosed in sept.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Well now I"m lost. You ask the question "What happens when you don't find relief from thyroid meds," and then you say that you "had a huge improvement in the last two weeks from taking Synthroid".....and that it's probably too early to tell.........

My advice: find some outside interests you can get passionate about. Let time pass. Then in another month or two see how you feel.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

CA-Lynn said:


> My advice: find some outside interests you can get passionate about. Let time pass. Then in another month or two see how you feel.


I was thinking pretty much the same thing. You're trying to watch grass grow, but you're thinking it's not properly fertilized, so you're not expecting it to grow.

Get your mind off of it. Let some time pass. Mark your calendar to see how you're feeling in 2 months. You might be surprised.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes agreed. There's a difference between being self aware so you can report symptoms accurately to your physician and being obsessive. It will work out...how and when are anyone's guess, but it will work out.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

ca lynn, octavia,
i had a bad day yesterday. that was just me venting. yes, theres a slow improvement in my fatigue and pain. im gonna give it some time  i know its not a quick fix. im learning everything on the way. coming from a newly diagnosed, OCD, hashimotos patient  lol. sorry guys, just had a bad day yesterday and was feeling very discouraged. im in hawaii, im gonna do everything to keep my mind off of this disease. its just hard, when you wake up daily in extreme fatigue and pains. it makes me not want to leave the house, then i sit here and ponder. i will take you guys up on your advice and probably go to the beach today.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't apologize.  to be frank, it sucks. But, please, for me (we had snow this week), go soak up the sun, enjoy the feel of sand beneath your feet, and just relax listening to the sound of the waves.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

The sound of waves is so therapeutic for me. I could get totally lost.....


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

:hugs:I have found it so hard to not obsessed when my daily chores cannot be accomplished. It is a reminder that you are sick and before I took anxiety/antidepressant I would cry from pure frustration.I cannot rely on myself because I never know what tomorrow will be like. It is scary at times. I'm not sure what happens at the end and you still feel bad. I have just reached that point..........but I try to stay happy-i leave the house when its really bad because at least if I'm out I'm doing something..... that has to be better than nothing right? Lol you are not struggling alone and I hope we all reach a happy timely ending to the madness!!!!!


----------

